# Bio Kult Probiotic and Quest Tum Biotix



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Has anyone experience of using the two products above.Bio Kult has Bifadis Infantis in which is getting rave reviews I gather for bloating and constipation and the other product Tum Biotix is supposed to be very good for constipation and bloating - recent trials done said it was very good. Can't find much info about any of the products. Tum Biotix has maltodextrin in and I have a sugar sensitivity and also react badly (horrendous bloating) to prebiotics.Any help would be appreciated.


----------

